# Put Dish Network PVR Discussion in General Dish Network Discussion forum



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

Can you put Dish Network PVR Discussion forum inside the General Dish Network Discussion. Or put a link to Dish... PVR Discussion from General...E*..Discussion forum. It would be faster and easier to access two forums without going back.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

There is a drop down list at the top and bottom to jump between forums... I use it all the time...


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks


----------

